
Ask HN: Why are threads about the Major Event today being shadow-banned? - carsongross
I get that this is not a technical thing, but neither was the highly-discussed article on drug legalization:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11330587<p>I believe there was a thread on the U.S. and Paris attacks.  Is there a reason that there isn&#x27;t one on this attack?
======
greenyoda
From the HN Guidelines[1]: "If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic."

Thus, lots of users are probably flagging these articles as off-topic. Also,
many, many duplicate articles about this have been submitted, so those are
getting flagged as dupes.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
gravypod
What is the Major Event?

~~~
carsongross
There was a terrorist bombing in Brussels:

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/isis-
claims-r...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/isis-claims-
responsibility-for-brussels-attacks-explosions-bombings-at-airport-and-
maalbeek-maelbeek-a6946136.html)

